# Insect shield and cooling vest in one - has anyone tried this?



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

i came across this one with very good reviews, except one weimaraner owner who said their dog tore it apart... So i wanted to check whether anyone has used this or seen it before?









Insect Shield for Pets Cooling Tank


The Insect Shield Bug Repellent Tank Top for Dogs repels mosquitoes, ticks, fleas, and flies, with odorless permethrin repellent built into the fabric. Veterinarian approved. Protects against biting bugs that may carry Lyme disease or heartworm. 90% Nylon, 10% Spandex. Machine washable. Head...




www.insectshield.com


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

I don't see how it would be different from any "cooling vest" available out there. It sounds like they treat the fabric with permethrin spray such as this . This spray can be used on any fabric and they claim it lasts 6 weeks or 6 washings.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Good call Dan_A.! thank you


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

It's kind of interesting that there is a product like this on the market.
Last year I contacted Weatherbeeta to see if they had ever considered making "fly sheets" for dogs. They indicated that they had not, as they didn't really see a market for them. They do make winter dog coats though. Maybe their missing an opportunity???
I don't like the thought of a presoaked chemical pad next to the dog's body the entire time, but now I am intrigued enough to see if I can find an old horse flysheet and repurpose it using Finn's winter coat as a template. The bugs in CT can be brutal at certain times of the year.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

yes, i liked the concept originally, especially that it was meant to be two in one (hot in Texas even at sunrise) but after Dan_A called out the presoaked fact I did not. that seems too much chemicals for me.
We have been doing pretty good with the natural oil infused collars, even i started using one around my neck! The issue is mosquitos and mosquito like bugs, Miksa is a magnet for them, every July he gets bit heavily and the holes on his head don`t get filled till September.... i can spray their body with natural oil, but the head and ears are not recommended as it can leak into their eyes and mouth, so guess the mosquitos figured that...


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I use a product called "Bite Free", by Farnham Products., for the flying, biting, insects, but I don't spray it on Finn.
I spray it on my hands and then wipe him down, but I don't get near his eyes with it. Once again, it's another equine product that I use.
I would be interested to know what natural oils you've had success with? I've thought about wintergreen and peppermint oils, only because I still have a few bottles left over from my beekeeping days.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I use permethrin on some of my hunting clothes, but not sure I would it on my dogs vests.
Some of the things we use on ourselves, aren’t well tolerated by the dogs.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

on the oils: geraniol, peppermint, thyme is in their collar. Peppermint i use around my backyard for pest control. i also have a spray i use on myself, it has cedar and lavender in it too, so far touching wood i remained tickles too.
i have never used wintergreen oil, would be interesting to see the results too.

funny: i read it first as bookkeeping days instead of beekeeping and started wondering which part of credit and debit would benefit from from those oils haha.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

I use a homemade repellent spray on myself consisting of rose geranium , cedar, lemon eucalyptus, and rosemary. I make it with a 50/50 mixture of SD Ethanol / Water with a touch of Polysorbate 20 (emulsifier to mix oils with water mixture). Works great, and have not had a tick on me all season. I used to use it on Ellie (not her face) but I had to apply it every time we went out and it was really inconvenient and she hated it. I now use the Preventic collar on her as ticks are my main concern and that has been excellent for that purpose.

The permethrin clothing spray applied to the outside only of a vest may be a good option as it wouldn't touch the skin. Get some of the benefits without the concern of chemicals on the dog's skin.

@gunnr , The Bite Free product that you utilize is comprised of pyrethoids and other insecticidal compounds. It is pretty much the same as using the pyrethoid-based liquid spot treatments for dogs.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

@Dan_A
Let me see if I can find it.
Now I just have to go back and see if it was the pain meds that Jasper was taking, or the trazodone he’s on now.
I was looking up different combinations of drugs used on dogs, that are known to cause problems. There was one that said it could cause a problem, if combined with the Preventic collar.
Just something I do periodically, if I have a dog on meds.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

texasred said:


> @Dan_A
> Let me see if I can find it.
> Now I just have to go back and see if it was the pain meds that Jasper was taking, or the trazodone he’s on now.
> I was looking up different combinations of drugs used on dogs, that are known to cause problems. There was one that said it could cause a problem, if combined with the Preventic collar.
> Just something I do periodically, if I have a dog on meds.


Those would be any drug that is contradicted with an MAOI, typically found in anti-depressant, parkinson's, and psychoactive type drugs. Trazodone as a SARI falls into that category for certain.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just so others know, I wasn’t downing the collar in any way.
I’ve used them before.
It was more of wanting people to be aware, when combining different drugs.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

texasred said:


> I use permethrin on some of my hunting clothes, but not sure I would it on my dogs vests.
> Some of the things we use on ourselves, aren’t well tolerated by the dogs.


Many dog spot treatments and collars use permethrin. It is a synthetic pyrethroid similar to flumethrin found in Seresto collars. Permethrin is one of the earliest pyrethroid insecticides synthesized. They are all derived from the natural chemistry of pyrethrins produced by the Chrysanthemum family of plants.

In fact Sawyer markets their clothing permethrin spray to be used directly onto dogs. Permethrin Insect Repellent Treatment for your Dog .


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

@texasred I 1000% didn't take it as you downing on the Preventic. It is very helpful information to put out there and it is a service to the community. All of these insecticidal/parasiticide products all come with risks and contradictions and it is wise for the knowledge to be out there. Even essential oils can be problematic for pets and should be closely investigated as to which ones to avoid and how to dilute and apply properly.

It is a risk weight decision that every pet owner needs to assess. A toy dog that only goes outside to a small manicured patch of grass probably doesn't need most of this stuff. A dog that on a daily basis is thrashing through tick infested woods, yea no thanks to tick-illnesses and it is probably best to take the risk of using an insecticidal product.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My dogs do wear Seresto collars, and why I would be hesitant in adding more chemicals for mosquitoes.
Jasper is not wearing one right now, but he’s not at risk of getting ticks. Once he is fully recovered, the collar will go back on.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 6, 2010)

Can’t say enough good things about Wondercide products. Safe, essential oil products for dogs, people and home. Have been using the spray on Bonnie Bo all summer and no ticks at all! Use this stuff on myself and around the house as well. I live in a high tick infested location, Upper Western NY State, and I can tell you this works! Not so good on a biting fly though🙁


----------



## Erniesmom (Oct 11, 2017)

We've had great luck with Cedarcide. It is made in TX with cedar oil.It's natural, no chemicals, inexpensive and made in the USA. They have 2 concentrations, we mostly use the less robust and save the stronger one for the woods in the spring and fall. We spray ourselves too. They also make a concentrate that is sold with a hose end sprayer that my husband sprays the yard and natural areas. It's like wild kingdom in our yard and this has kept us and the dog tick free. Ernie did not care for the scents with the Wondercide brand, so it kept us looking for another alternative. It does not work against mosquitos, so we are still using citronella in the yard.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

both wondercide and cedarcide have good reputation. i have lots of cedar mulch in my backyard and some insect repellent plants, like lavender, mint and marigolds, they seem to help a lot. it is still Texas, so things like wasps will pop up regularly, but with some tricks (like the patio egg stuffed with a bunch of papers looking like wasp nest) they can be kept away pretty well too.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

If you feel like being diy, you can purchase cedar essential oil and mix it with a 50/50 alcohol/water mixture with a very small amount of polysorbate 50( emulsifier). To make your own. Save quite a bit of $$ as well. Perfum “specially denatured” alcohol is best to use or else a drinking high proof clear spirit like ever clear. I custom make repellant spray for my family with various essential oils like cedar, rose geranium, citronella, lemon eucalyptus, rosemary, etc. it is nice as you can custom blend to your liking.


----------

